# Nirvana ICE grow #2...



## bigbillyrocka (Nov 29, 2011)

Here we are once again starting new. wont be much different than my last but i will be doing things a little differently. 

On my last grow i only used 400 watts till the last few weeks when i added another 400 watts. Now ill be using 800 from the start (in flower of course). Ill also be doing a bottle grow or two in conjunction with my already in place system. 

There's been a few really good bottle grow threads and they've got me intrigued to say the least! i am going to do maybe one or two in the bottle with an aeroponic type setup then do one or two with soil. i just need to get soil and cant wait to see the looks i get in the dead of winter asking for that.  however, those will be started in about 2 weeks. my current seedlings are almost 2 inches tall (if not slightly above) and i swear, every hour i go down there theyre getting bigger. 

people say "dont need/have to put nutes in until you see roots." well i start with the weakest dilution of nutes and before the little ones were half inch the roots were in the water already. so i say nay to them nay-sayers.  as my last grow ill be using General Hydroponics nutes as well as their Khool bloom. 

anyways, join in on the fun with me and everyone else as i continue my journey into the great green abyss...


----------



## maineyankee (Nov 29, 2011)

I too believe in trying things once in a while. Heck, if one did not try and try again before it reached perfection, we would def not be where we are today. If you give your seedlings some nutes at the very beginning of their tender life and it worked out for you, then SUPER !! 

I have sub'd to this journey of the green abyss in high hopes that your bottle grow goes well. Perhaps I will learn a lot from you and your posts, and then someday perhaps, try this method as well.

Keep up with the great work and best of luck with your grow(s).

Love and Peace
The MaineYankee


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks Maine, i appreciate you subbin! i have some seedling pics but for some reason i am not able to load them. i know we've all seen the seedling stages but i gotta give some eye candy right? lol while your up and at em have a look through my last grow. still in my signature.


----------



## Toolage 87 (Nov 29, 2011)

Hey Billy. I'm watching this.  *packs a couple bowls lits the first one up takes a couple puffs then passes it*


I my self never did the no nutes for 3 weeks like alot of people say. I find that they grow faster and healthier.


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Nov 29, 2011)

What up tool?! Was wondering when you'd holler on here.  
Still can't load pics though and it's making me mad. Lol in a good way. Anyway load a bowl for me brother!


----------



## Toolage 87 (Nov 29, 2011)

bigbillyrocka said:


> What up tool?! Was wondering when you'd holler on here.
> Still can't load pics though and it's making me mad. Lol in a good way. Anyway load a bowl for me brother!


Just about to do that. lol I can. I fired up my 70w MH lamp today and it I'm not use to it doing the flashing thing when the different gasses in it start burning so I was scared to go near it hahaha. I still am but its sort of because we had a transformer on the power poll in this area blow 2 times in 1 year and its not very far from my house so it scared the shizz out of me.


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Nov 29, 2011)

Hahaha anything electric that goes sizzle, crack or pop is always a scary thing if you're not ready for it.  get high and it'll all be better.


----------



## Toolage 87 (Nov 29, 2011)

bigbillyrocka said:


> Hahaha anything electric that goes sizzle, crack or pop is always a scary thing if you're not ready for it.  get high and it'll all be better.


lol no that might make things worse. I will have an update for my journal in about 2 to 5 mins.


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Nov 29, 2011)

Cool I'll have a look here in a bit


----------



## smokey mcsmokester (Nov 29, 2011)

Im going to pull up a chair... Is Ice a hybrid F1?


----------



## Toolage 87 (Nov 29, 2011)

smokey mcsmokester said:


> Im going to pull up a chair... Is Ice a hybrid F1?


No Ice is a stable strain


----------



## smokey mcsmokester (Nov 29, 2011)

I've grown stable f1's. I just read up on it. It is a hybrid with skunk, northern lights and a few other ancestors.... Sounds like some good smoke....


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Nov 30, 2011)

smokey mcsmokester said:


> I've grown stable f1's. I just read up on it. It is a hybrid with skunk, northern lights and a few other ancestors.... Sounds like some good smoke....


It is some good smoke. It'll knock you down and keep you smiling throughout.


----------



## swaggersDlite (Nov 30, 2011)

how many "Plants" did you harvest on your first ice grow to get that 11 oz's ???? i just harvested a plant of it very fire....


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Nov 30, 2011)

it was only 1 plant swagger...


----------



## swaggersDlite (Dec 1, 2011)

bigbillyrocka said:


> it was only 1 plant swagger...


 what thats awesome....what style did u grow this??? and what was your veg time??? because mine was so low yielding im thinking of phasing it out unless i can get yields way up, so i appreciate any all the info thanks


----------



## maineyankee (Dec 1, 2011)

I also Billy would like to know for a future grow. Sounds like you had that one plant tuned in very well by the way to get a high yield like that !! 

MaineYankee


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Dec 1, 2011)

hey guys, i did it in an aeroponic (DIY) setup. i only use general hydroponics nutes. theyre cheaper than anything else and work damn good. for most the grow i only was using a sinngle 400 watt hps but towards the last few weeks stepped it up to two 400 watters. 

the veg time i did and do on all my plants is 1 month right down to the day. this also goes for veggies.


----------



## Someguy15 (Dec 1, 2011)

Subbed up for the show. got n e pics?


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Dec 1, 2011)

yeah but for the last week now i havent been able to load any. cant even copy paste any!? and starting today i havent been able to look at my threads ive started unless i see someone has commented on it.


----------



## Someguy15 (Dec 1, 2011)

bigbillyrocka said:


> yeah but for the last week now i havent been able to load any. cant even copy paste any!? and starting today i havent been able to look at my threads ive started unless i see someone has commented on it.


So when you click 'view all subscribed threads' under my rollitup it's not showing up?


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Dec 1, 2011)

Nope. It's some weird mumbo jumbo.


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Dec 1, 2011)

But even on my cell phone I can't do any of the afformentioned


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Dec 3, 2011)

this was from the first day of starting this thread. ill go get some more of what theyre currently at.


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Dec 3, 2011)

So here we are as of a few minutes ago. cant wait to top these babies. 
which is what im most likely going to do. just one time for each of them, maybe 2 times MAX. 
i know this ice plant can and does get tall so i know topping will help a lot. plus LST'n them will help.



and here are some yummy photos...mmm delicious.




got a couple all screwy there, but you get the idea


----------



## HighLife4Me (Dec 3, 2011)

Awesome man. They are looking too healthy . Update a link in your sig. I'll have some new ones going tomorrow. Might try one or two in one liter bottles. 

Everything looks pro man. Happy Growing! Subb'd to the new thread.


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Dec 3, 2011)

too healthy? lol  
thanks for subbin, now that i can load pics again ill be updating daily. im putting a new sig as we speak.


----------



## HighLife4Me (Dec 3, 2011)

new sig.. Sorry.. I'm lazy. So much easier to click on your sig to get to your thread.


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Dec 3, 2011)

Lol. I feel you! Had to search how cuz I forgot.


----------



## maineyankee (Dec 3, 2011)

Looking great so far Big  Very pro looking pics and items that you have there 

I just cannot wait to see how the new bottle grow goes for ya ... Best of Luck 

MaineYankee


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks Maine, you're too kind. Lol. I'll have more pics today at some point. It's snowing and I'm as lazy as a tanned person on a sunny hot day that goes to a tanning salon.


----------



## HighLife4Me (Dec 4, 2011)

bigbillyrocka said:


> Thanks Maine, you're too kind. Lol. I'll have more pics today at some point. It's snowing and I'm as lazy as a tanned person on a sunny hot day that goes to a tanning salon.


lol. Snowing... lucky,. Its 80 degrees today


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Dec 4, 2011)

Lucky is 80 degrees bro! Lol. It's in the 20s right now and supposed to get -20 tonight and -40 in the early morning.


----------



## HighLife4Me (Dec 4, 2011)

bigbillyrocka said:


> Lucky is 80 degrees bro! Lol. It's in the 20s right now and supposed to get -20 tonight and -40 in the early morning.



That is pretty cold . Living in FL my hole life, even 20 degree weather sounds inviting.  -20 sounds pretty crazy


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Dec 4, 2011)

Yeah it's kinda weird when you breathe in real deep through your nose an your nostrils close shut.


----------



## Someguy15 (Dec 4, 2011)

-40 where do u live the north pole?


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Dec 4, 2011)

Lol wind chill!


----------



## maineyankee (Dec 5, 2011)

I feel your pain ( well not really Big) when you state that it is just darn cold out there. Here in Maine, so far we have been in the 40's and 50's and that is rare for us to have those kind of temps. A lot of my friends are still playing golf, despite that the courses here are all closed and have been for a month now. We will pay for it later this month, as well as the next two ... trust me ... it all evens out in the wash.

But ... Here in Maine, when they post wind chills, we do not count that as our temp. We just say it's cold as not to drive out the Flatlanders that come up and ride our trails. If we did use the chill factor, I am sure our Vacationland Status would go out the window !!

Happy Holidays !!
MaineYankee


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Dec 5, 2011)

So here we are today. i noticed the yellowing on one of the plants and thought it could have been due to a def problem, but when i felt the leaf i realized it was due to the light bulb heat. Was too close to the light. so i re-arranged my lighting to a higher position and as well i put the little 6inch fan back in place. I also changed the water and flushed them real quick because its better safe than sorry! 
I know the leaves that are yellowing on the one plant are the leaves that will eventually fall off first but i still wanted to appease my mind.


----------



## maineyankee (Dec 5, 2011)

Always better to be safe than sorry ... Nice pics Bro and looking sweet for newbies


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Dec 5, 2011)

yeah i suspect theyll be double the size in a week. i cant wait to transplant them into the bigger tubs! thats when the fun starts. . .


----------



## :.CloudNine.: (Dec 5, 2011)

Your plants are looking great bro. I'm sub'd


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Dec 5, 2011)

:.CloudNine.: said:


> Your plants are looking great bro. I'm sub'd


thanks cloud, i appreciate it! comment often as i tend to update daily...as long as i find the camera


----------



## lordjin (Dec 5, 2011)

Sorry, I do this to everyone growing Nirvana ICE.

Here's my Nirvana ICE from my very first grow. And yes, that is the size of a football.


----------



## :.CloudNine.: (Dec 5, 2011)

^^^ Damn nice buds!!!


----------



## lordjin (Dec 5, 2011)

:.CloudNine.: said:


> ^^^ Damn nice buds!!!


Go out for a pass. Can you run a crossing pattern up the middle?


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Dec 5, 2011)

Hey lordjin check my first grow.


----------



## Toolage 87 (Dec 5, 2011)

Looking good billy. the Ice cuttings that I took are doing better now. I put them on 24/0 Lighting. I have my 26w 2 foot 6500k florescent light going 24/0 and I turn on my 70w MH lamp when I wake up and turn it off when I go to sleep so its on about 12/12


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Dec 6, 2011)

Thats good theyre doing good. No loss is always good.  wish I would have started these sooner but with all my set backs it was hard. And if I would have they probably would've died. Oh well, I've got three plus my little clones


----------



## Toolage 87 (Dec 6, 2011)

bigbillyrocka said:


> Thats good theyre doing good. No loss is always good.  wish I would have started these sooner but with all my set backs it was hard. And if I would have they probably would've died. Oh well, I've got three plus my little clones


Yea its nice. I might have gotten 2 males maybe 3 males out of 17 BC Ice seeds. Not to bad tbh. I've read reviews where people get pretty much the same amount of males from the same amount of seeds.

I reordered BC Ice because it was a huge hit and miss the first time I wasn't really happy about it but I also ordered BC Skunk. Hopefully my order goes through and gets here before Christmas. Its gonna be my little Christmas present to my self not including the new lens that I bought 2 months ago since I needed a better one. =)

Next year I will have to finish building my grow cabs and will start having more fun. I still have some stuff I need to buy for my setup though but I wanna start getting smoke from it so I will make money back from it. I have resorted to using that table thing, packing take, cereal boxes to turn it into a flowering area.

Cost
Cereal boxes = $0 since I have a bowl in the morning.
Packing Tape = $3 for a 6 pack roll.



I found out a few days ago that the strains my friend has given me to clone for him is biker gang weed. I still has a small thing of seeds that he has gotten over the years and come to think of it I might have some seeds that he gave me or got from some good weed he smoked.


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Dec 6, 2011)

Yeah I am looking forward to getting my full moon order placed. But it's a sativa so it'll take an extra month or two. On the plus side nirvanas doing a special so with every order you get a 10 pack of mixed seeds free. So sometime this month I'll be putting an order in.


----------



## Toolage 87 (Dec 6, 2011)

bigbillyrocka said:


> Yeah I am looking forward to getting my full moon order placed. But it's a sativa so it'll take an extra month or two. On the plus side nirvanas doing a special so with every order you get a 10 pack of mixed seeds free. So sometime this month I'll be putting an order in.


I added more to my last post so re-read it.

That is cool. The seed bank that I am getting mine from I could order a 25 pack for $75 witch isn't back but I wanted BC Ice strain back as seeds and a new strain. I will be doing a bunch of Feminized seed making of each strain witch will be very nice to have for breading reasons and such. I hope the male that I have left from my first pack of BC Ice will live and will be able to produce pollen that I can collect.


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Dec 6, 2011)

Yeah he'll e able to do so. Just gotta get it then throw him out. Also before going into the room with the ladies make sure your cleaned up, no need spreading his love in places you don't want it


----------



## Toolage 87 (Dec 6, 2011)

bigbillyrocka said:


> Yeah he'll e able to do so. Just gotta get it then throw him out. Also before going into the room with the ladies make sure your cleaned up, no need spreading his love in places you don't want it


Well I wanna keep the male alive. I wanna clone him and collect pollen so I can use it for breeding reasons. I also told my friend that I will take some cuttings from the female clones that he gave me from the ones I rooted for him and I will make a feminized batch and give him some seeds so that he doesn't have to worry about losing the strain if some thing happens.

I just posted an update in my journal. November 25th.


----------



## maineyankee (Dec 6, 2011)

Toolage 87 said:


> Well I wanna keep the male alive. I wanna clone him and collect pollen so I can use it for breeding reasons. I also told my friend that I will take some cuttings from the female clones that he gave me from the ones I rooted for him and I will make a feminized batch and give him some seeds so that he doesn't have to worry about losing the strain if some thing happens.
> 
> I just posted an update in my journal. November 25th.


 Sounds like a great plan there Tool  Especially the part of cloning him. I am amazed at all of the genetics that have transpired since the 70's (That's when I hung my roach clip until MMJ was needed this year)  

Hat's off to all of those that were, and still using genetics to making some killer weed 

Happy Holiday Trails !!
MaineYankee


----------



## lordjin (Dec 6, 2011)

bigbillyrocka said:


> Hey lordjin check my first grow.


Nice haul... especially for your first grow. Hey, we both popped our cherries with Nirvana Ice. I think I harvested right around eleven ounces of it, too!


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Dec 6, 2011)

Yeah man, it's a good strain to say the least especially for the noobs!  great smelling plant and the taste is superb. Wish I had that amount as we speak.  hopefully with these 3 new ones I'll get 11 off them each. I'd be a happy camper. Lol


----------



## lordjin (Dec 6, 2011)

Yes, even as a mistake prone noob, it yielded big for me.

I really miss that smoke, too. Since then I've become strictly an OG Kush man, but if I could wish for any bud to magically appear so I could smoke it again, it would be that iCe I grew first time around. It was a soaring high with great euphoric feelings. Heaven in the vape. Still one of my faves.


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Dec 6, 2011)

I Still haven't vaped.  want to tho. 
The new little ones I believe are getting too cold art night so I've got to run my little heater in their room. Just put a shirt folded under their reservoir so we shall see what happens. 

On another note, just started germinating 6 more beans. All of ice. Thinking about doing a few 2 liter bottle grows just for shits n giggles.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 6, 2011)

Have you thought of scrogging? I shudder to thing what kind of monster yield you could get if you scrogged ICE.

I wish I had a good strong ICE clone or seed... I would def yield her out under a screen.

edit:
IMO, Ice is great any way you consume it, but that stuff was made for vaping. The slow-roasted herbal taste it produces is like none other. The indica/sativa ratio in ICE is still unclear to me. I would say the high tends more towards sativa, but there are elements about the plant structure that are indica.


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Dec 6, 2011)

You know I've thought about it but haven't a clue how to do so, How many plants would I need etc. any help I'd appreciate. I looked through your grow long ago and was impressed. When I first got my ice seeds ordered I started searching for everyone that grew/grow it.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 6, 2011)

If you're only running three or four plants, that's a good number. Here's a very basic diagram that illustrates clearly the tuck process.







Just place a screen anywhere from 6" to 8" over your medium surface and bend the plants down in the direction you want them to spread on the screen. It might be a good idea to tie the big main trunk down first in order to let the plant grown into the screen horizontally... rather than just bending it outright against the screen.


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Dec 6, 2011)

Simple enough. Thanks for that. 

Only thing I have laying around to use as a "screen" is some chain link fencing. Would that work out ok you think?


----------



## lordjin (Dec 6, 2011)

bigbillyrocka said:


> Simple enough. Thanks for that.
> 
> Only thing I have laying around to use as a "screen" is some chain link fencing. Would that work out ok you think?


Yeah, if you can get it to the right dimensions somehow that'll work.

You'll get more weed... much more than just letting them grow straight up or even just tying by itself.


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Dec 6, 2011)

Damn, now my minds got scrog on the mind. Pretty amazing what some can do with a low yielding plant (been searching the net) so I'm wondering what I can do with 4 ICE in a scrog. 

Rub a dub dub
Got ice in scrog....

I'll be doing this with the 6 I've got germin...


----------



## Someguy15 (Dec 6, 2011)

bigbillyrocka said:


> Damn, now my minds got scrog on the mind. Pretty amazing what some can do with a low yielding plant (been searching the net) so I'm wondering what I can do with 4 ICE in a scrog.
> 
> Rub a dub dub
> Got ice in scrog....
> ...


 Hell yeah. If you need any screen building advice hit me up. Made 4 of them in the last couple months lol


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Dec 6, 2011)

Hell ya right back. I'll holler once I'm at the point of planting.


----------



## Toolage 87 (Dec 6, 2011)

maineyankee said:


> Sounds like a great plan there Tool  Especially the part of cloning him. I am amazed at all of the genetics that have transpired since the 70's (That's when I hung my roach clip until MMJ was needed this year)
> 
> Hat's off to all of those that were, and still using genetics to making some killer weed
> 
> ...


It is because alot of people start to mess with the strain and alter it and it can become rare to come across and people are starting to stop carrying regular seeds witch will be the huge problem down the road and alot of people ditch the males except for the breeders. The only time I would make feminized seeds is to make a seed stock of female plants that I have grown or am growing so if any thing happens to that female plant then I can just pop some seeds into water and start her from seed.

My goal is to get some good male plants of different strains and grow them out and turn feminized seed strains that are hard to find as regular seeds and make regular seeds of them.


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Dec 9, 2011)

so instead of leaving the seedlings in the little tub till theyre a month old was gnawing at me. knowing how difficult it was to switch the last few to the bigger tub was, i decided to do it sooner rather than later. and it was easy! except i accidentally tore ones roots.  i was being carefull too dag nab it... but anywho, theyre in their bigger, final resting place now. couple more weeks and theyll be HPS bound. 

...pics to come...


----------



## Oldgrowerdude (Dec 9, 2011)

*Wheres the Ice picks?....lol I have 2 fem f1 of the same stran ...what is the the finished stran like ? intrested in the 2 clones im growing actual 12 of the are clones.*


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Dec 9, 2011)

Lol, you'll have to go to my second page of started threads too see the pics. Unless you mean the current pics. Lol. I'm high as the clouds right now. The strain is awesome in the end. You'll dig it brother.


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Dec 15, 2011)

Update time! But no pics till tomorrow. Been too sick to take pics BUT they're looking fantastic! Just switched em to 400 watt Metal Halide a few hours ago and they've already grown. Love it! 

So I got a lot of seeds from my buddy who's a see collector. Wanna hear what I have? Of course you do!  before that tho, which should I germ first?  
ok first up: orange crush. 3 seeds...
second: a Mexican "purple" strain. Says it come out purple specks. 4 seeds
thirdly: 1 white widow or pine berry. He's not sure but when it grows hell know! 
Fourth: "moon" something or other lol.3 seeds. 
5th: another purple type strain. Name unknown. He rated it a 6.5...
6th: 9 unknown name strains and characteristics. All various ratings.
7th: 3 seeds unknown name but considered his "#1"
8th: lastly a single seed rated a 9.5. 

Which would you like to see me try??


----------



## maineyankee (Dec 16, 2011)

Ummm. Decisions Decisions 

Since I like "Prince" and the song "Purple Rain" and I love the Colour .... I would say ..... The 2nd one, the one from Mexico  Heck ... You could call it "Purple Rain !! " 

Take Care my Friend and hope you get feeling better to take care of Biz !!
Happy Holiday Trails !!
MaineYankee


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Dec 16, 2011)

Old school prince is always good. "When doves cry" is also a goody. 

Ill have pics up in the next few hours. Got 3 sprouts of some ICE that came over night. Wasn't thinking about them and one is stretched like a tower. Lol, figures!  

Youd be happy to know (Maine) that very same seed I'm wanting to grow as well. At least try to sprout it. That's my first goal is to get these to sprout since some are between a year and two years old. The Orange Crush I'm gonna put under too and possibly the white widow/pine berry mystery seed.


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Dec 17, 2011)

Pictures tomorrow. I know I say that a bit much but believe me.  

So I decided to germ 2 orange crush, 2 of the mexican "purple" strain and the one and only white widow or pine berry. Also two more ICE have sprouted totaling 5 ice sprouts and the bigger 3.


----------



## maineyankee (Dec 17, 2011)

Sounds like you as well as myself, have their hands tied. Someone from here (Maine Patients) just gave me a hardly used 4 inch carbon filter unit. This thing is in prestine condition and will come in handy when I need to control some fine odor since I rent. ( I think these puppies go for like $140 bucks). On top of that, he gave me a bag of edibles. On top of that ... Inside the carbon box there were like a whole line of trial sizes of FF product. And then .... to top it all off .... He donated 2 NYC Sour Diesel clones 

And who said there is no Santie Klaus 

Take care my friend, and thanks 
The MaineYankee


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Dec 17, 2011)

So here are some pictures of where my little ones sit as promised.  
lookin good and strong, these ones must be a different pheno type. My last ice was showing more traits of a sativa dominance, this one is looking smaller and bushier much like an indica. even the leaves are fatter then the last run. we shall see as the grow continues.  
as for the seedling sprouts, theyre seedling sprouts. weve seen it before.  lol. nothing exciting. My other beans have yet to crack, but in the next few days they will if at all. hazah!


----------



## Toolage 87 (Dec 18, 2011)

Looking good Billy. I will be popping some of my beans into water to start my 2012 seed grow. =)


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Dec 18, 2011)

Toolage 87 said:


> Looking good Billy. I will be popping some of my beans into water to start my 2012 seed grow. =)


Gonna have a thread on it? Can't wait...


----------



## Toolage 87 (Dec 18, 2011)

bigbillyrocka said:


> Gonna have a thread on it? Can't wait...


I might =)


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Dec 18, 2011)

Toolage 87 said:


> I might =)


Haha you will. ICE?


----------



## Toolage 87 (Dec 18, 2011)

bigbillyrocka said:


> Haha you will. ICE?


I can't tell you its a surprise but all I will say is that I have 7 different strains that are seeds.


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Dec 18, 2011)

Ohhh yeah! Lol.

MYI need some more buckets. So far 8 growing with 6 germin.


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Dec 19, 2011)

so i just checked the ladies and theyre doing great. Figured when i need to switch to 12/12. 
To be done in mid february i have to put the first 3 ladies on 12/12 at some point this week. 

Why do i need the lights set to 12/12 this week you ask? well that's because my Fiance and i are getting married march 3. I always say shes my wife because weve been together 11 years, 12 in april. Its never too late right!? anyhow, to have properly flushed and dry buds by feb 13-17, i gotta 12 em this week. This will also allow for some extra monies by our wedding date.


----------



## maineyankee (Dec 20, 2011)

Congrats Bro !! That is a fine reason to flipping those wonderful girls to 12/12. One has to plan ahead in doing these things ... makes for a very smart person !! Again, Congrats to the Bride and Groom !!

Merry Christmas and The Very Best in 2012
MaineYankee


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Dec 20, 2011)

thanks maine, if i dont hear from ya by xmas you too have a great one! ill have some more updates today and the coming days. 

pictures in a bit


----------



## VanishingToaster (Dec 20, 2011)

you allowing enough time for your plants to adapt to 12/12 before the flowering officially begins? maybe i just like my bud really ripe but i always find theres an extra couple weeks at the end where they should of finished but aren't quite ready, god the time goes slowly then! good thinking planning the wedding around it (lol) time will definitely fly for u near the end


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Dec 20, 2011)

Yeah I'm switching on the 22nd this week. Then they're abou a month old and is when I usually induce "labor."  once I do initiate that routine I usually give em 6 hours of hps the first couple days then in the 12/12 full force. Seems to work good. As far as the last few weeks go, you're right...slow. But this time around I'll be stressing too much about the wedding so it'll be okay. Just hope to remember to flush. Lol


----------



## VanishingToaster (Dec 20, 2011)

might give the 6 hour thing a go next time. good luck for the wedding......and harvest lol


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks buddy, I appreciate it! 
Even though we've been together 11 years it's still a little nerve racking.  it all takes place 1000 miles away too!


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Dec 20, 2011)

PICTURE TIME:



Excuse some of my picture taking skills for i am sick as a dog in heat and don't have the patience as i normally do to take the "perfect" picture.
the 5 seedlings are the same 5 ive been talking about this last week. once it gets into the groove of things around here i should be harvesting once a month. ill be taking clones off my 3 bigger ones in a couple weeks as well. i am going to do the scrog grow as ive mentioned but did a ton of reading and everyone says do it with clones since youll KNOW what theyll be. smart advice as i could imagine yanking an intertwined male from a screen would be a pain! 
Any who, leave some feedback...


----------



## Toolage 87 (Dec 20, 2011)

bigbillyrocka said:


> PICTURE TIME:
> 
> View attachment 1946084View attachment 1946085View attachment 1946086View attachment 1946087View attachment 1946089View attachment 1946088
> 
> ...


Looking freaking awsome man. Keep it up.


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Dec 20, 2011)

Toolage 87 said:


> Looking freaking awsome man. Keep it up.


thanks tool, im pretty happy with them right now. since i upped the nutes this morning theyve grown about a 1/4 inch. 
this week the fun begins. theyll have the 400 watts a day for 7 days then the additional 400 watts there after.


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Dec 21, 2011)

UPDATE:

Since yesterday the little ones have gotten a lot bushier. my little thermometer thats on top of the tub was almost unseen from above. 

i just switched them to the first 400 watt HPS to begin their ascent! 

ill have pics tonight at some point, ive got to take the 5 little ones and put them in the veg room since the ladies are going 12/12. 

so far none of the seeds have cracked (didnt think they would anyhow) so im germinating 5 more purples and some others. Im starting to realize i need a bigger house.


----------



## Dank Hands (Dec 21, 2011)

What do I go to to subscribe to this journal? (I am a retard with computers)


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Dec 22, 2011)

Up at the top in the blue bar click thread tools then select subscribe.


----------



## Dank Hands (Dec 22, 2011)

ty, they are looking great btw. Are you feeling any better?


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Dec 22, 2011)

I'm starting to but still hurtin. Chests all outta whack. Can't wait to be able to get high once again! 

Stay tuned foe tomorrow I will have some photos up. I'm hittin the sac buddy.


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Dec 22, 2011)

*PICTURE TIME

*

last night the room got pretty cold. had the heater on but wasnt on the correct setting so a few of the leaves did 
some wilting on me. not much and all is well.


----------



## JadeJealousy (Dec 22, 2011)

Wow Bigbilly, plants looks fantastic! It's so bushy, it looks like it could be a freakin' hedge in a week or two. Im sub'd and ready to go!


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Dec 22, 2011)

Thanks J.J. you know, I was thinking the exact same thing earlier today 
I'm glad someone's noticing it like me! These are definitely showing more indica than sativa without a doubt. Glad you've subbed, keep checkin back for there's plenty going on. My other 5 are doing great as well and they'll soon be in the spotlight.


----------



## JadeJealousy (Dec 22, 2011)

I cant wait to see more. 

Are you going to possibly trim some of those lower branches once it starts flowering? I'd be a little concerned that those lower branches wont get enough light once those buds start growing.


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Dec 22, 2011)

Oh yeah for sure. Ill be taking several clones from each as soon as they show sex. Ill have a jungle otherwise


----------



## maineyankee (Dec 23, 2011)

bigbillyrocka said:


> Oh yeah for sure. Ill be taking several clones from each as soon as they show sex. Ill have a jungle otherwise


Question for ya Bro ... When you take clippings / clones ... How many do you take off one plant? I have a Northern Light X Blueberry (Chaka Khan) that is doing very well, but I think just taking one cutting from her would be enough. I have (3) other NLB's that I can get some clones off. Just wondering what you do, or what would you do if you were me. Thanks !
MaineYankee


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Dec 23, 2011)

You can take several off of her. My first grow I took 8 off my one lady at one time. It was all the small under-growth branches. They all had little popcorn buds on em abd worked well. On these I plan on taking from 3-4 off each. Ill have more "waste" to get rid of but that's ok. The bottom 3rd of the plant pretty much gets taken out anyhow. Hope this helps


----------



## maineyankee (Dec 23, 2011)

Yes it does Bro ... Thanks so very much for the info !! Looking to get at least (3) Clones off one of my little beauties


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Dec 23, 2011)

Whew buddy, lookin good! Too bad you don't live within my vicinity, we could "trade" bowl for bowl.


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Dec 23, 2011)

QUICK UPDATE:

One of my "mexican purples" have cracked! im very excite! high 5....


----------



## JadeJealousy (Dec 23, 2011)

Woo! Congrats Big Billy! More plants! 

Btw, that name; Mexican Purple, is offensive to the other colors of the rainbow...


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Dec 23, 2011)

haha i know, i know but its a mexican strain that happens to be speckled with purple. 
my buddy grew it out a couple years ago and has since forgot the name.


----------



## Dank Hands (Dec 27, 2011)

How are your girls doing?


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Dec 28, 2011)

Girls are doing good. pictures are coming right as we type.


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Dec 28, 2011)

PICTURE TIME




Damn things are getting quite bushier now and STILL no signs of sex. 
cant wait cuz i've really got to thin them out and take some clones etc. etc. the other 5 are doing good as well.
In my stocking from santa  i got a few magazines and one is a High Times. In it they have whats called "the lucas formula" and has GH nutes as their base. Well on the 3 part GH nute set (grow, micro and bloom) they say you dont need the "grow" for the micro has all the N and such a plant would need. so im following those guidelines (5ml micro 10ml bloom per gallon for veg) and since switching my little 5 have grown taller, faster. For flowering its 8ml and off the top of my head 16ml. ill double check as im about to switch the big 3's water res. as always, if youve got questions, lets hear em.  happy growing...


----------



## maineyankee (Dec 28, 2011)

They look awesome bro !! Have several questions for you though, and please try to bear with me, as I am so new to all of this. From the pics above ^^ it appears that there are how many in that one res? I want to do "Bubbleponics" and have a DIY 19 gallon res with (6) holes /net pots at the ready. From doing my first grow in soil, each one had their own space, and they are doing very well. But if I had to do (6) of them in one res, they would surely be all over the place. Do you take the same res. that you have in veg and then just "slide" it under the flowering stage (being 12/12)? If I did that, I know that I would have to scrog them, which is no biggie, except that I would have to tweak my existing flowering space. I currently have (4) Northern Light X Blueberries in my flowering cab, and using a tomato cage with chicken wire attached to the top of them to help with scrogging. I just recently (this morning) have (2) RCB's in a (3) gallon "Bubbler", (1) RCB in a "Folger's Coffee Can (Competition) and (1) NYC Sour Diesel (Coffee Can Competition) in soil. These are just under a 2' Fluoro until I see some growth, and then I will switch them to my 150 MH Bulb Unit. I have attached some recent pics. Thanks for any and all advice. I am just "Amazed" at what you are doing !!
The MaineYankee View attachment 1960288


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks main, i appreciate that of what you say! 
your right about my 3 being in the same res. I first have them (as seedlings) in a plastic "shoe" box then when theyre about 4-5 inches tall i put them in the larger res', under the same 24 hour lighting schedule until theyre about a month old then they get the 12/12 treatment. 
so yes theres 3 in that res. i think if i were to have more than 3 the roots would lock out nutes and stunt the growth of the plants in a bad way. i think you should take your 6 and do as i have.  this will allow you to keep your existing flowering space and have an exponential growth rate. 
i find that plants will "finish" sooner in a hydro setup, almost by 2 weeks in some strains. ill continue my hydro. No soil until my state goes legal. i dont see soil for indoor growing. idk, call me weird.  
i like the tomato cage idea. So much so i can see (in a larger room) clusters of these around vertical grow lights... ideas are storming.


----------



## maineyankee (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks for the input. I will heed your advice and when I am there, go with perhaps (2) or (3) in one res. I do have room to place (2) res's side by side, as well as (3) if push comes to shove. In the "Veg State" I sense that I can control their actions a lot better than in the "Flowering Stage", but then again, I will be scrogging soon as they are now nearing the "Chicken Wire" tops.

Need to ask one question tho ... No soil due to being "Stealth"?


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Dec 28, 2011)

no, i see dirt to be outside. kids track enough indoors as it is. 

if i were to put the reservoirs side by side, i can get 3 under one light. which is something ill be doing soon. 9 plants under a single light source, not bad.  times that by lets say 11 oz dry, thats 99 oz dry. id be more than happy with that.  almost 6 1/4 pounds. and it just keeps getting better. lol


----------



## Toolage 87 (Dec 28, 2011)

Wow your plants are looking very good Billy. Keep it up big time. I can't wait to see what my Ice strain can do.


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Dec 29, 2011)

Well I noticed last night as I was putting seeds into new rockwool cubes that I'm in need of some more equipment. However i am a broke stroke and was struck by the lucky bug this morning. One of my sisters is a store manager and needed help with her inventory and while I was there scored some potting soil. Its an all organic type so it should be good. My sis says people swear by the stuff so we shall see.

i am aware this goes against what i believe in.


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Dec 31, 2011)

UPDATE

The 3 amigas are doing great, growing right along but havent shown sex. I take that back, they have start poppin some hair but its so small i cant definitively say female yet. the other 5 little ones are showing some heat stress and some mag deficiency. 2, possibly 3 are going into the bigger bucket while the other few remaining will be going into some soil. Then i have the 2 "good dirt" seeds in some rockwool and they sprouted yesterday bringing my current plant total to 10. with clones, im gonna need a bigger setup.  or someone to come take some clones.  heres some pics...


----------



## Toolage 87 (Dec 31, 2011)

Looking good Billy. I just planted my first BC Ice into soil and I am germinating a 2nd BC Ice.

I you need clones I could take 80 clones off of them for you. They should be rooted in about 1 to 2 weeks give or take a day or few lol.


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Dec 31, 2011)

Hell yeah man. I wouldn't charge either.


----------



## Toolage 87 (Dec 31, 2011)

bigbillyrocka said:


> Hell yeah man. I wouldn't charge either.


lol I never said I would keep them all. Just a few then you would have the rest back hahahaha


I just updated my 2012 journal not to long ago. Check it out.


----------



## flossabe (Dec 31, 2011)

Lookin good! Had some Ice about 2 months ago and had a unique flavor, quite good.


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Dec 31, 2011)

Thanks flossabe! I agree, the flavor is nice. The smoke is is intense at times. 

On another note, my wife knew I was out of smokey smoke and came home after work with a bag of greens as a surprise! I knew she loved me...


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Jan 5, 2012)

Little update for now..

So they're doing great! Out of the big 3 only one has showed sex, female. The other 2 have yet to show. They're being divas! So tomorrow ill take clones but before that one of my "mexican purples" popped above the surface today and one of my "moon" beans cracked today! Ill have pics tomorrow, cameras MIA. 

[EDIT] Both purples have popped above the surface


----------



## maineyankee (Jan 6, 2012)

Wait a minute ... I like Diva's !! To some extent  I am kind of subbing to the Purple's as I am leaning towards that type somewhere down the path of "My Hobby" InDaGardenOfEden. I hope that your camera's are not hiding from you, for lack of friendship  Love ya bro 

The MaineYankee


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Jan 6, 2012)

Long time mainey, how you been? Nope I found the camera and willh have pics as soon as I'm done making dinner.


----------



## maineyankee (Jan 6, 2012)

Doing pretty good on this end. My (4) NLB's are doing great as they are now into Day 19 of Flowering. Just finished up building my closet for clones (30" Square) and will be taking (4) Clones off (2) of them in the morning. These, together with the (2) Red Cherry Berries that are just starting in the veg station, will be my 2nd grow, and I am looking so forward to getting that started. I think that I enjoy growing, as much as smoke. NOTTTT !!.... But Close 

Glad that you found the camera. They are so jealous when you don't give them some love and affection. 
Take Care my friend
Bob ~ The MaineYankee


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Jan 6, 2012)

I can honestly say I like the gardening portion as much as smoking it. I grew up helping dad in the (veggie & fruit) garden so it makes me reflect on that. He also used to grow MJ in our back yard until someone stole his crops. He had many many 8 foot trees n when we went on vacationwe came back and thwy were gone. I was in 1st grade so it wasn't me.  

Well ill have pics first thing tomorrow, the wife is sick and I don't need to be bothering her.


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Jan 7, 2012)

*UPDATE: PICS!

* 

The First 6 pics are to show before & after of the pruning. Doesnt look like much but it actually was. Plus i didnt want to over do it, take too much and they die on me. Or at the very least go into a traumatic state and stunt growth by several weeks instead of at most 2. the 7th picture is of a BooBoo she had. One of her limbs bent in half over night so I too a straw, cut it in half down the center and placed it around the stem. Then i took some electrical tape (closest i had) and lightly wrapped it around the straw as shown.  The 8th pic is of one of my "good dirt" seedlings. Had a pic of the other but was way blurry. (im high  )The others two leaves are *FAT. *My 2 purples are just about to open their hands. so close. Then theres various shots of all my other little clones and such. Youll also see some with messed up leaves and all that was, was because of a heating issue i was having in that room. Its been rectified since and theyre doing good. gotta rasie my lights! On my seedlings im down to the last lighting source so theyve stretched a little, not too much tho. Then theres the skull sitting in some leaves.


----------



## maineyankee (Jan 7, 2012)

I "Hardly" swear ... But those pics were FUCKIN AWESOME!!!!! (Especially Mr. Skull)  Damn you have a perpetual InDaGardenOfEden going on there brotha !! I thought at (10) plants at various stages, I was doing pretty good. I take it that this is pretty addictive (The growing aspect), and if so, I am going to be headed for Divorce Court for sure.  J/K on that aspect. She does love me so very much, and ditto on my part.

Son of a Billy .... You are Da Man!! I guess I may have to buy a vacant building soon, cause now I am stoked. I can just imagine once I get a cpl of grows into me, where that will lead to. Nice work Bro. Keep it up for sure.

Peace and Love
The MaineYankee


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Jan 7, 2012)

LMAO bob! You had me at divorce court  
i know that feeling though, the urge and desire to want to grow more, yet knowing the wife isnt gonna like the idea as much as you. lol. mine doesnt like seeing it, says im crazy. Thats why i grow, to keep me sane man. It really is THAT addictive. So far i have 21 plants and ill be taking clones from my taller lady as soon as she shows sex. IT not SHE i know but im hoping!  think ill round off at 24-25. if i had money id have a lot of hydroponics gear to be bought and set up. Next grow (spring) im doing a nft tube grow. Ive really gotta get my filter going soon cuz my tallest plants are gettin smelly now. Ive got a lot to do!

This building you speak of, ill go in on it with ya! lol


----------



## maineyankee (Jan 7, 2012)

Sounds great on the building LMAO 

I too have to start thinking about the design and how to, when it comes to hooking up my carbon filter. (Damn thing is new and was gifted to me by someone on the Maine Patient Forum here). I looked it up and they are like $125 - $140 bucks. Damn I have some great friends that I am meeting on here. 
I hear ya about the $$ issue, as now I have to save my pennies for my daughters upcoming July wedding. If it would not be for that, I would be buying some more lights, better nutes, etc. One can spend some booku bucks on this if they wanted to. Hell just my small garden I think I am approaching around $1,400 so far, and thank God, the majority of things are here on board, so I am all set at the moment.
Why do women tend not to grow weed? I keep telling my bride of 28 years to keep thinking that they are tomato's 
Bob ~ The MaineYankee


----------



## Toolage 87 (Jan 7, 2012)

How. Your girls are hardy as heck. Very healthy looking to. Keep up the killer job.


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Jan 7, 2012)

See, we have an actual garden from spring till fall so i cant say pretend they're tomatos. lol. funny thing though, they're never upset when the money is coming in. haha...
congrats on the wedding my friend. glad my little one is still, well, little.  lol. Id love to be able to have a huge Pro-Grow op with all the bells and whistles but for now ill keep imagining things.


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Jan 7, 2012)

Toolage 87 said:


> How. Your girls are hardy as heck. Very healthy looking to. Keep up the killer job.


Thanks tool, they're definitely hardy ill tell you what. The pictures always make them look small to me but then when i go into their room its like "ohhh shit, im gonna run outta room FAST!" LoL...


----------



## Toolage 87 (Jan 8, 2012)

bigbillyrocka said:


> Thanks tool, they're definitely hardy ill tell you what. The pictures always make them look small to me but then when i go into their room its like "ohhh shit, im gonna run outta room FAST!" LoL...


I know how that is but also some times it doesn't show how tall the plant is either.


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Jan 9, 2012)

Little update:

Took my cluttered around plants and made a new space for them under my stairway. New ßeedlings were stretching so I took my garage light down and put into action. All the clones and a few others and seedlings are under it now. Its a flouro light. Has 2 lights, 4 feet long and set at an angle to accommodate the height variances. 

My other 3 are doing good and I'm setting up tje 2nd 400 watt hps today as well as getting my SCROG area ready for some play time. I need more hydro stuff! Soil grows slooooowwwwww. But looks good nonetheless


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Jan 16, 2012)

UPDATE TIME: 
So its been a week (8 days) since i last updated. Sorry, just been busy doing life.  
Well as you can see they have grown...a lot! Last night was my first night that i could smell them upstairs...already!? 
These little girls are going to be potent, i can already tell.  The taller girl on the right is the one that just barely showed sex yesterday morning and with only a few hairs yesterday is now COVERED in them today. shes definitely going to be more sativa too since shes a whole 10 inches taller than the other 2. I have her tied back and down and still about 5 inches taller. So im thinking shell grow just like my first plant, lanky yet budded up! And I can say without a doubt the shorter are predominantly Indica, which i cant wait for. Ice is strong and my first run was more sativa and the indica in it still could knock me and buddies down, so i can only imagine and indica dominant bud! I was going to take pics of my seedlings and soil grows but my camera died. Ill have more pics later today at some point. let me know what you think! (and no, those littler 2 are actually on a 5 gallon bucket, not the ground as pics insist)  

 Just a side shot.
Sorry for some of the blurriness, but clearly a flowering wild child.
 Hard to believe these are only a month behind their big sister.  
 Few different bud sites.
 Another side shot as well as a shot to show the size difference a month makes.


----------



## Toolage 87 (Jan 16, 2012)

Hey Billy. I love it when you get different genetics in a batch of seeds you make or buy. It make it really coop that you get to chose from them if you wanna keep them or not or breed with them.

I know what its like being busy with real life stuff.


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Jan 16, 2012)

Yeah definitely! I like variety too much anyways, so something slightly different is always welcome in my book.


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Jan 16, 2012)

Ok, heres some other pics as promised. 
Seedlings and others. the taller ones (in soda bottles) are actually the same age as my other 2 that are in DWC buckets but smaller and not as bushy as those are. but they have great shape. The 3 have been through hell. Light damaged em early on as well as some heating issues, but theyre still growing on. Ill be putting two of them into a 3 gallon pot of soil (1 plant per) and keeping 1 in the pepsi bottle. This way ill have a contol to see which does better. DWC for sure will out yield. 

These are the "good dirt" bag seed from my buddy. Didnt remember a name but said these came out of a bag that he bought which was $80 an 1/8th

This is one of my purple seedlings, the first little leaves were fused as one and is making this thing grow wierd

the 2 on the left are going into the 3 gallon pots (hempy buckets too by the way) the one on the right is staying in pepsi...

this one is staying in the pesi bottle...

my little poor moon seedling.


----------



## maineyankee (Jan 16, 2012)

Freakin Awesome Dude !!  Pic #4 ... I have seen worse ... mine  And the darn thing grew like a raped ape. The key is, and don't tell anyone this secret ... You have to sing to it ... Yup ... A lullabye  They love it  And in turn, will give you some bud 

The only thing that I would do (IMO only) would be to paint or tape up those soda bottles. Outside of that, your rockin Bro !! Damn straight ... You are so good at doing this. I wish I had a buddy that would give me some seeds like that and grow some killer smoke. (I do have friends like that ... Ain't it great !! )

Stay safe, and BTW. I subscribed to this Nirvana post, but thanks for the Heads Up  Love ya Bro ... and stay safe and cuddly warm 

Bob ~ The MaineYankee


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Jan 16, 2012)

Oops, my fault buddy, forgot you subbed! Lol

As far as the taping of the bottles goes, I have...just not the label portion.  but all the clear stuff is taped  thabks for saying I'm good, I think otherwise sometimes. Lol


----------



## DSB65 (Jan 16, 2012)

Looking good man.....


----------



## maineyankee (Jan 16, 2012)

bigbillyrocka said:


> Oops, my fault buddy, forgot you subbed! Lol
> 
> As far as the taping of the bottles goes, I have...just not the label portion.  but all the clear stuff is taped  thabks for saying I'm good, I think otherwise sometimes. Lol


Never cut yourself short my friend. You are good. I can attest to that. I wish we were closer in distance, cause I would just give ya a big ol huggie. (And not the diaper kind)


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Jan 16, 2012)

Lol, lets hope I never need the depends either.  

Thank you nonetheless for the kind words. Man if we were closer we'd definitely swap stories and go"bowl for bowl" withour crops.


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Jan 16, 2012)

DSB65 said:


> Looking good man.....


Welp, I can't do my usual rep backs anymore. Apparently imust "spread" some more around like a gypsy spreads...magic.


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Jan 21, 2012)

What time is it? Adventure time! 
Nope, picture time. Its been a few days since my last posting. mmm theyre delciously smelly now. 
So my wife finally seen how many plants i had/have and she about had a heart attack so i agreed to letting some go. a good friend of mine is vegging all my clones, my purple seedling (one died) my moon and one of the good dirts. i have the other good dirt and when it is time to harvest the first big 3 plants im going to put the purple, good dirt and moon into hydro, so next month closer to the end. i guess 22 plants was enough to break the camels back lol! well, i still have 9 plants. But shes ok with what i have so i just gotta re-think my strategies on getting a harvest each month. more clones?  

[EDIT] I just packed my last bowl!  these cant finish soon enough! lol

*Hey Maine, you and Ayla are in our thoughts brother!
*
On with the show...



and this is my heat/smell extractor unit/fan lol. ill be building my filter sometime this or next week.


----------



## Toolage 87 (Jan 21, 2012)

Hey Billy your girls are looking awsome. I am sorry to hear that you have to let some of your girls go. =(


It sucks that I don't love by because we could have alot of fun. I am excited for this year because I will have 1 of my bills paid off 100% and I will have $40 per month in my pocket so it will be very sweet. I will deff be working on my grow setup.


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Jan 21, 2012)

Its okay though, there's some wives out there that wouldn't lettheir hubbies grow. I know several. Lol
If you lived close by I woulda gave you a few too. Share and share alike.


----------



## Dank Hands (Jan 22, 2012)

bummer. Atleast you still have plenty though.


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Jan 22, 2012)

Most definitely dank! I'm not upset, just means less work lol


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Jan 25, 2012)

Stay tuned, got some good pics coming once my cameras battery charges.


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Jan 25, 2012)

Here's some pics. Sorry for some being slightly blurry. Over all they're doing great and smelling even better! 



 These are from behind my plant where i cant reach and didnt feel like moving everything. stoned lazy 
 

This one is about 12 inches long already and just starting to fiill out. cant wait to see these in harvest!
 Some sticky shots. these are showing more triches sooner than my first plant. gonna be good. 
 This little "good dirt" is looking kinda Ruderalis. 
 Nice over all shot.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 25, 2012)

bigbillyrocka said:


> Here's some pics. Sorry for some being slightly blurry. Over all they're doing great and smelling even better!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking nice.


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Jan 27, 2012)

Thanks lord, means a lot coming from you. 

These things are doing great still. Some areas are getting Frostier by the minute! Even the small popcorn buds in the undergrowth where hardly any light reaches (if at all) are covered in gooey sticky icky goodness. These are definitely going to be slightly a heavier stone than my first grow of ice.


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Jan 31, 2012)

Ok update time...

So im at the end of my current nute quarts and have been reading on about Flora Duo A&B and most the results are pretty fantastic. So much so that i think ill be ordering those. Side by side Tests confirm an advantage over the 3 part set (even better than the lucas formula which is what i use). So if i buy these nute's ill be flushing my ladies completely out sometime next week. With that being said my ladies are doing awesome. They respond almost immediately to whatever i do to them Be it a trim or moving the lights up more. They're getting fuller by the minute and drinking like an irish drunk on cinco de mayo  lol. (yes i realize what i said. haha). My little plants are doing good. I did a 1/4 strength nute feeding to them after they've been in soil a month and literally over night grew an inch (in soil no less)! My other 2 medium size hydro plants are doing good, so far no sex has been shown but that's ok. One has started but still too early to tell what it is. Then i have my littlest plant (AKA "good dirt") that just wasn't growing, then i fed it and BOOM, it commenced growth. 
Let me know what you think about my ideas, debate if you must but so far havent done my plants wrong. 


 This one here is actually a bottom branch from the middle plant (ice #2). Im doing a comparison oz to oz of my first run which i trimmed a ton, to this grow which i am doing minimal trimming. and as i stated, this bud is from a bottom branch that is about one inch away from the bottom. (inch above the grow medium) most people say trim trim trim those lower branch and leaf sets but this thing is big and acting like a main cola/stem. so far its about 7 inches long and counting.


----------



## Budist (Jan 31, 2012)

LOOKS NICE! props on the grow!


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Jan 31, 2012)

thanks brother, kinda crazy to think i still have about a month to go and these girls just keep getting bigger, taller and fuller. compared to my other runs of ice, these ones are definitely bigger than my first grow and i think without a doubt that it is because of the lucas formula.

ill get some good shots tonight when i turn the lights out so we dont have to see all that yellow light.


----------



## Budist (Jan 31, 2012)

i would love to see the new pics... subscribed


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Jan 31, 2012)

ill put em up either tonight or first thing in the morning. thanks for subbing.


----------



## Dank Hands (Feb 1, 2012)

Grrrr where are they at! Haha I cant wait to see em.


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Feb 1, 2012)

pictures as promised.
had some un-expected family come over and by the time they were gone it was lights out. then i get ready and the battery was dead. oh well. here you go.


----------



## Budist (Feb 1, 2012)

looks great! can't wait til mine are big


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Feb 1, 2012)

i cant wait till mine are bigger...


----------



## Budist (Feb 1, 2012)

yeah I wanna see those buds ripe


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Feb 1, 2012)

You and I both. I'm broke and out


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Feb 4, 2012)

just for the fun of it. turned the plant around yesterday and this side is budded up. smells so good.


----------



## newwb (Feb 4, 2012)

maineyankee said:


> Yes it does Bro ... Thanks so very much for the info !! Looking to get at least (3) Clones off one of my little beauties
> View attachment 1951311


out of all the plants & pics I have seen, those have the most amazing perfect foliage! DAYUM nice grow man!


----------



## Budist (Feb 5, 2012)

Big billy you really make me wish mine were budding


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Feb 6, 2012)

Yeah I know how that feels and it sucks. Lol


----------



## Budist (Feb 6, 2012)

getting bigger everyday tho!


----------



## amax420 (Feb 7, 2012)

Sup mane? Nice lookin plants! Def some frosty ladys! Ill sub up, would like to see how the rest of the grow goes.


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Feb 7, 2012)

little update:

Got all (well most) of the things i need to make my filter, all thats left is a 4 inch PVC tube/pipe. (diameter). Ill have that running real soon. The wives parents are driving up from cali at the end of this month which happens to be around my first harvest of ICE #1 and #2 (left plant and middle plant) and ICE #3 is just a day or two shy of being a full 3 weeks behind. Then my other littler (in hydro) ICE plants are getting hairy as hell so theyve got a few months journey ahead of them. the others in 2 and 3 liter bottles are doing awesome. starting to really pick up in growth. Im sick as a dog today and have so much to do.  blehg... see ya soon. ill have pics today when im feeling up to it.


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Feb 7, 2012)

amax420 said:


> Sup mane? Nice lookin plants! Def some frosty ladys! Ill sub up, would like to see how the rest of the grow goes.


hey amax, thanks for the kind words brother, i appreciate it! Youre subbin at the right time since im so close to the first stages of harvesting. stay tuned.


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Feb 7, 2012)

*well i went to snap a few pictures and my camera died upon the first "click." 
So ill share some info instead. My little "good dirt" had some weird looking growth going on and it turns out theyre nut sacks.
So i say weird because ive never once had a male until now which means nirvanas odds at getting a female are much greater
than what people say and think (also, this little guy ISNT to my knowledge a nirvana seed) So what turns out to be a male and looks similar to ruderalis is actually an auto flowering strain of some sort. 
he is only 6 inches tall at the very tallest and the top portion of the main cola is all ball sacks. none were there yesterday at lights off. so i think ill be collecting pollen in a few weeks and 
impregnating one or two buds on my ICE #3 plant. since shes 3 weeks behind the other thatll work perfectly. imagine an auto flowering ICE plant!? i can call it "Automatic ICE machine." 
also my other 3 in the bottles are all female for a total of 8 ladies at various stages...*


----------



## maineyankee (Feb 12, 2012)

Hey Bro 

Sounds like we have the same camera, and that it works only when it wants too 

That sounds weird that you have a "male of sorts". It could be a part of the auto-flowering mix as well, for I too have a "mutant" (actually (3) of them). I have done some research and found that they are ok, and in matter of fact, these mutants produce some great herb. They are different from anything that I have ever seen, having 3 leaves, some one leaf, and then the usual 5 that are more common in marijuana plants. The texture of the leaves are more dry and brittle, but not crumbly like one would expect. I am just wondering aloud if yours is some sort of "mutant" as well. 

I wanted to get some pictures of my three mutants, plus the others that I have just transplanted on the 8th of February, but my camera is on the fritz for the time being. Hope all is well on your side of the coin, as they are slowly getting better on this side. I should be back up and running as usual later this week, and if everything goes as planned, doing my first harvest on the 16th through 18th of this month. Yup !! That time already !!

Take care my friend, and stay in touch. Love ya bro "=_
Bob ~ The MaineYankee


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Mar 23, 2012)

Hey guys started a few new threads...for some reason some on here got taken away? at any rate, check em out. c-ya on the flip side.... 

 https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/515167-black-ice.html 

 https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/515172-blue-mystic-auto-fem-grow.html 

Links to the past and future


----------



## spydur (Aug 23, 2012)

so what was the final count for this grow?


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Oct 2, 2012)

I honestly forget? Ill habe to look through all my logs, which are all packed away. Lol. Lost several pages on this thread tho. I do remember that...


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Oct 2, 2012)

For those that want to know. Off of the 3 plants in hydro i got 1 pound 3 1/2 oz dry.


----------



## maineyankee (Oct 2, 2012)

Way to go Bro !! Just getting back into the swing of things.


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Oct 2, 2012)

My maine man (like what i did there?) How the hell you been big buddy? Missed you man!


----------



## CustomHydro (Feb 5, 2013)

Nice journal, this brings me back to my early days. Man it was so easy then. Just order your seeds and grow pot.
You see how you added that other DWC, I did that until I had a 9x8 room jam packed with 2400 HPS watts, and 4grand in equipment. Been off for over a year, and just ordered up some Ice and Wonder Woman from Nirvana.
Thanks for sharing, keep an eye out for my ICE/WonderWoman reunion grow. 2k watt perpetual SOG. First line of work, get a mothers established. 
See you all around, one month and I will be posting.
But until I see some bud of my own, I'm jealous of yours! lol
No, it takes a lot of organization for a good journal, and I'm impressed with how dedicated you are to your work!

PM me if you are looking for equipment

*Shipping Is Xtra

$50 A homemade aerocloner (28 site, 6mos old) Matches the $300 easy cloner results! Pump Included I have 1

$30 for each 2x4' (I used a $10 30gal Rubbermaid for the rez)($75ea new, 2yrs used) I have 3

$50 for the 4x4' table(0ver $100 new, 2yrs used)I have 1

$125 for the 40 gallon res and lid.($250new, 6mos used)I have 1

$50 for each 19 inch sun tube with wing reflector (great for 400-600watt I used for 1000 watt and 

felt like the bulbs were too long.)($120+ new, 3yrs used)I have 2

$1.50/lb. I have 45lbs of activated carbon (crushed/small/coarse)(1yr old, never used)

$40 350 watt Pulse Start MH bay light separated from ballast. I have 2.

I have other stuff too, like a Reverse Osmosis 100/gpd. I have a Aquatech RO pump. (Lifetime warranty, $250 new, barely used)

I'm sorry, I'm not trying to hijack, but offer this stuff to you and your subs as I see you are a DYI grower as I was at the beginning, but with some proper equipment for a good cost you could lessen the work load, and possibly increase yield
I bought everything brand new minus the PSMH bay lights, those were used for $60ea the ballasts were connected to the fixture, so I made the ballast unattached from the fixture for cooler operation.*


----------



## spydur (Feb 11, 2013)

Hey man, long time coming, but i finally got. Almost done, check out my ICE grow.
https://www.rollitup.org/blogs/blog26519-my-first-grow.html


----------

